

Drop in violent crime tied to immigration?  - cwan
http://futurity.org/society-culture/drop-in-violent-crime-tied-to-immigration/

======
Scott_MacGregor
The crime just moves to a new area. The criminals simply move to a new area
that is not measured in the study.

